# Aquariums



## GONE FISIN' (Jan 30, 2001)

First off, I'd like to thank you personally for the help you give to the members of this board. I think it great!

A topic has come up on a tropical fish keeping board I frequent. People were wondering if it's legal to keep native species in their aquariums. I believe it's not. (At least without a permit to do so) Am I correct? If you could elaborate, I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Well I don't know about the legality, but I put a little bluegill in my aquarium this past summer. He was hungry all the time, so I fed him fishin worms. Then one day I forgot to feed my aquarium before leaving to work and he helped himself to all my tetras. He became cat food for the neighbors cat.

Legal may be an issue, but affording to feed something with the appetite of a bluegill is a bigger one to me.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As long as the fish is taken legally, season and size etc., if you want to put it into an aquarium, no problem.


----------



## Buckmaster (Sep 17, 2000)

What about catching it legal and then releasing it in a private pond?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No problem with the pond as long as it's legal to take to start with.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

> _Originally posted by boehr _
> *As long as the fish is taken legally, season and size etc., if you want to put it into an aquarium, no problem. *



Boehr,
Would the fish in the aquarium be considered part of my daily possession?
For example: If I have two walleye in an aquarium in my home, can I still legally have my in my possession my daily limit of 6 in the freezer?


----------



## mikefde (Jan 19, 2000)

i have a 120 gallon tank. which i keep bluegill perch and sunfish in. it is legal like boher said. i read it in michigan outdoors magazine they had a big artical on natives fish in tanks. the perch i have is 10 1/2 inches and eats gold fish they are really cool fish to have.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Oct1...technically, by the letter of the law no but...there has never been a case of fish in an aquarium being counted as you possession limit. Now if a person was selling those fish from an aquarium then that's a different story. NOBODY is going to call the fish in your aquarium as part of your limit.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Boehr,
Thanks for the quick responce.
However I think I'll keep the Wallyee in the freezer.
I have this guy named Murphy that seems to dwell over my sholder.
I'm not ready to be a first again. 
Have a good one.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

I had a perch that was small at first, but he got really big. he was fun to watch eat minnows. the panfish did not do so well. the six inch pike that i had later was soooooooo cool. he would sit and hover and then lunge at the minnows. you could watch him eat 2 or 3 a sitting and watch his stomach wriggle and bulge. very awesome!!! find a pike at a lake with no size limit!


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

As a youngster, teenager, and even after college I had several aquariums with a side tank of freshwater fish. The fish in the tank were undersize (2-4" pike, 2-3" bass, and a Noah collection of everything else that swims). My local CO knew what I had and I never sold fish or got too carried away. The pumkinseed is one beautiful fish and the bullhead like to hide in the castle with thier head poking out of the door. This is a great way to let the kids have fun. 

I now have a hatchery facilities, but not presently in operation. In my fathead minnow pond I also put in male bluegills that I caught in a small lake. This way the male bluegills could get large without over populating the pond since there were no female bluegills present. They are getting larger, but are also probably sexually frustrated. Some animal rights group may not like that and charge me with fish abuse.


----------



## jrvelie (Jun 6, 2000)

I just got a 55 gallon tank and I wanted to put local fish in it but was not sure on how to do it. I did catch a small perch and put him in the tank but I really want a small pike and a walleye. Does anybody know where i can get small some pike or walleyes?. thanks for any help


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Why can't you keep wild animals such as a baby deer, when it's legal to keep "wild" fish in an aquarium? And why doesn't it count against you for your possession limit? Can I keep my limit of fish and put them in a huge container with water and an airator and then go get another limit?(Just nitpicking)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You can keep baby deer provided you obtain them legally. Lot's of game breeders around. The fish must be legally obtained as my above post stated. We are talking about an aquarium. Also as stated above technically by the letter of the law they would count as part of your possession. It's cases like this where somebody attempts to take advantage where everyone ends up getting the screws tightened.

It that what you want to do Walleye Mike? Keep a bunch of fish over your possession?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

NO, just posing a question. Didn't mean to offend you or anyone. Very seldom do I even come close to a limit.


----------



## jrvelie (Jun 6, 2000)

So does anybody know where I can get a small pike and a walleye? thanks


----------

